# 2011 props - need your opinion and help



## samhayne (Jul 3, 2008)

Hi,

The other day i hit the halloween store i fell in love with that 6 foot jester.
right away i knew that i have to buid one... so here my concept :

the original jester :










my concept :










I would build a 16 feets jack s. that would hold my version of the jester.

the trick is i would like to make the jester move.
I tought of using the FCG movement but the only way i figure is to attach the motor under the cross of the pupet thus only making the puppet move and not the the cross it self...

Anyone got an idea how i could make the hand of jack + the cross move ?


----------



## austenandrews (Aug 22, 2010)

Way cool idea.

Can you put the crank inside Jack's chest or head? Then run the cords down his sleeve and attached them to the cross.


----------



## jdsteel82 (Aug 27, 2010)

I agree with AA. Use mountain bike derailleur cable and sleeve.


----------



## sickNtwisted (Sep 29, 2010)

That jester is major league creepy.


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

You can do a lot more with the FCG Mechanism See "Here's Johnny"s Wallbreaker Ghost. You could probably do the entire thing with one powerful gear motor and a LOT of cable and Aspirin.

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=22504&highlight=wallbreaker

You'll have to dig around a little bit to find some good videos of the mechanism. It's really innovative.

My first concern would be that it's VERY stable in High winds (mount to a tree??), otherwise I think this is very Doable. Great Idea and Good luck.


----------



## samhayne (Jul 3, 2008)

Thanks for the idea.. it's a great start.

For the jester head, i just bought a talking clown head that i will modify.


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

Did you ever get to build this? I'd love to see it. I am making a copy of the original jester next year, only a normal human size. Not quite as amazing.


----------



## samhayne (Jul 3, 2008)

Just Whisper - 

i actually did, My jack is actually 12 feets and he's holding the 6 feets jester.
Not as nice (or close to original-jester) but i'm still satisfied with it.

I should post some pics in the showroom this week. I just need to link the jester to the motor and test it.

I will keep you posted.


----------

